# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Tražim članicu nadimak LO

## julianna

Dakle, u čudnoj sam situaciji, imam grešku na kromosomu 9. Informacija je malo i gotovo ništa no na ovom forumu postoji neaktivna članica *LO* s kojom bi rado stupila u kontakt jer je spominjala isti slučaj.

Za sada moj trud, a ni trud ostalih cura kojima se neizmjerno zahvaljujem, nije urodio plodom.

Zaista od srca molim za pomoć. 

Za sve informacije javite mi se u inbox.

----------

